# Knicks exploring Brandon



## KGisGod (Jul 2, 2002)

Many sites including realgm and hoopsworld and cnnsi, have said that the New York Knicks are calling about Terell Brandon. By no means is he their first option, but they are interested. Good news?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I read it in the NY Post today. I dont think the Knicks want to add any more ridiculous contracts. TB is good but not worth the contact he has right now. Knicks are more interested in Mcinnis,Van Exel,or Andre Miller but that is more like a dream.


----------

